# canines through upper lip



## Alice Bezemer

anyone here have any experiance with the dog constantly biting though his upper lip with his upper canines?

its starting to really irritate me not to mention how bad it gets for robbie....he doesnt have overly large upper lips but he somehow keeps snagging them on his canines and ripping the hell out of them...have already checked with a vet about it and was thinking about surgery but the vet told me thats useless since he doesnt really have large upper lips but its probably more to do with his lips snagging due to his mouth being dry...any ideas on how to solve this ? am kinda fedup with it since he keeps bleeding over everything. doesnt detter him from biting tho but after he outs he looks kinda stupid and its a bitch trying to pry the lip from his teeth since hes not to happy with people touching his face in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I've seen this happen, luckily not with my own dogs, but with club dogs.

One thing I can suggest is to not work him again until you are sure it's 100% healed. If it's not completely healed they seem more likely to do it again, probably because there is already a hole or tear in the lip for the tooth to get caught in again. 

Beyond that I don't really have any suggestions.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

A little K-Y Jelly between his teeth and gums be for bitework maybe :smile:
Should get some laughs at club if nothing else


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Actually if it's due to dry mouth, what about just giving him regular drinks of water during training? Just enough to wet his mouth. That or google "canine saliva production" online and see if there is something that can help increase the amount of saliva he is producing.


----------



## Jim Nash

Try spraying down his mouth with a water bottle before bitework ? 

My canine tooth went threw my lip after a fight . Not sure about a dog but it really didn't hurt that much but I did look stupid trying to talk while blowing blood out of the hole in my upper lip .


----------



## Drew Peirce

Once it happens the first time a good bit of scar tissue builds up, each time they do it more scar tissue and it keeps getting easier to do it again, for the record I've never seen it happen to a police dog, only bully breeds due to their substantial lips, I think flews is the correct terminology.
Unfortunately your gonna have to let it heal until the inner gums are smooth again and the holes have completely filled in, then try again, if happens again after complete healing then you know it's a chronic problem, at that point you have to seriously look at retiring him, the only other option is to see if your vet can do a soft tissue procedure that stitches him up real tight and minimizes scar tissue formation.

Good Luck with this.............


----------



## Joby Becker

seen this plenty of times, like Drew said on bullbreeds, and it does seem to happen more once it does start happening, seems like the dogs that did, would be the dogs that it happened to again...and again. but they had big lips.

My dog fanged herself one time on top lip, a year ago, and has not done it again, she has bitten her tongue a few times, and has also ended up biting inside her cheek in the back, prolly too fat...

that sucks.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

My late American Bull Dog female Cathbodua did it twice. She didn't seem all that bothered when she did but I had to pull the lip off her tooth the 1st time.


----------



## Martine Loots

Fils had it a few times too. He didn't show anything while biting so each time he returned from an attack, I had to check and eventually pull the lip off the tooth.
I never stopped training and after some time it did heal and didn't bother him anymore afterwards.

If it continues to bother him then you can always consider surgery. I know several dogs with lip surgery and they don't have problems anymore.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Martine Loots said:


> If it continues to bother him then you can always consider surgery. I know several dogs with lip surgery and they don't have problems anymore.


Maybe you could just inject some collagen and they'd stay out of the way? The dog would look like a canine version of Angelina
Joli?


----------



## Martine Loots

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe you could just inject some collagen and they'd stay out of the way? The dog would look like a canine version of Angelina
> Joli?



Lol, women pay to get bigger lips, dogs to get a part cut off...


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Had it happen to my dog a couple of times. I didn't even notice until I tried to give him some water at the car and the licking noises just didn't sound right. The dog could have cared less, we didn't stop training or trialing and it didn't happen again right away. Couple months later it happened again and I fixed it on the field and sent him again.

I'm more tramatized than the dog about it. Makes me wanna heave, when I yank the lip off. :-&


----------



## Alice Bezemer

had a chat with my vet this morning and he came up with a really simple solution...water wont help since it wont stick to the gums but he told me to use a small amount of vaseline on the inside of his lips and gums before each training and that way the problem would most likely be fixed.

its not that it worries me :lol: ive had it happen before on several dogs and even had one have surgery but im kinda fed up at being covered in blood every so often and the fact that when he needs his lip lifted from his canine he considers it fingerfeedingtime and chomps down on my digits with vengeance which i have now also found a solution for...i just cram a metal pipe down his throat :lol:

the joy of training dogs huh


----------



## Joby Becker

Alice Bezemer said:


> .i just cram a metal pipe down his throat :lol:


That should work


----------

